
From science fiction to reality – sonic tractor beam invented - evo_9
http://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2015-10/uos-fsf102215.php
======
greenyoda
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463175](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10463175)

